# On the fence



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

I have been thinking about RailPro system but and that is a big BUT, I have a lot of engines that have DCC or DCC with Sound plus a lot of Tam Valley items. Oh ya, I have a wireless MDC handheld plus the power supply. Most of the engines have not been out of their box. I maybe only ran two of the 16 engines !! I can remove the decoders and sound systems as they will not be needed and find a new home for the goodies.. Some engines with DCC and sound I probably will just move them on too. The problem will be finding a new home for all of this. One thing else, most of the engines are HO and just a couple are On30. So here I am, sitting on the fence. Maybe something will come about as I am in no hurry to make the change, yet.. Cheers, the old fardt in Orygun.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I have never heard of railpro so I googled it. Very interesting!

http://www.ringengineering.com/RailProToDccComparision.htm


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

*Follow up*

About the only thing other than being able to use the engines, the decoder socket for most of my engines are 8 pin and RailPro uses 9 pin. Not a big thing as there is an adapter for that. I have six brass engines that i was going to hardwire a decorder harness and socket anyway. Lots of things to consider but do I make the change ? 
On the fence......


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

If i had not already invested into NCE, without a dought the Railpro would be the route i would go. Just the simple way it does consisting sold me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Bwells said:


> I have never heard of railpro so I googled it. Very interesting!
> 
> http://www.ringengineering.com/RailProToDccComparision.htm


That's a very interesting pro/con article. You have now givin me something else to think about. I have only 1 (either DCC ready or equipped, I forget). Since I haven't bought a system yet, I still have options.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

I just went to railpro's home page and watched their videos, very interesting product. To me, $400.00 just to get started seems on the expensive side. That doesn't include a sound module, which is another $80 or so. 

Their turnout control module is interesting, but it can only operate 4 switches. If got 11 on my layout, so I'd need to get 3 to operate all of them. 

I do plan on keeping this in the back of my mind when it gets closer to choosing an operating system. So far it between NCE power cab and the railpro.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

A 5 amp NCE radio starter set is 500 bucks. This set is whats required to match Railpro. Food for thought.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

Well today is the day to make a decision as I have waited long enough, shelve the idea or go for it. Leaning toward going with RailPro as I see it like most others, the easy of handling and most of all, fun. Cheers


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Good luck and keep us posted. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Odyknuck said:


> A 5 amp NCE radio starter set is 500 bucks. This set is whats required to match Railpro. Food for thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I've basically been looking at the 2 amp power cab (average 150.00 on eBay) as I'd be running 2-3 trains at the most. Now my son has let me know he wants to start his own layout and have it connect to mine. Now I need to start thinking bigger...



on30fellow said:


> Well today is the day to make a decision as I have waited long enough, shelve the idea or go for it. Leaning toward going with RailPro as I see it like most others, the easy of handling and most of all, fun. Cheers


Please let us know your opinion when you start using it.


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

*Made a decision*

Yup, you might have guess it. I will order the works and I mean the works, just about everything, handheld controller, power supply, number of decoders with a few having sound. Then there will be 9 pin harnesses for the brass engines, 8 to 9 pin adapters fot the engines that have a decoder socket. Getting one accessory module, one reverse module and a CL-1 for future use.

Now to get a loan !!!!

I'll be calling one dealer within the next couple days to make the deal.

There now, that wasn't to difficult decision to make after reading all the information available and I see loads a fun on the horizon.

My thanks for all the encouragement and helpful posts.

Cheers, the old fardt in Orygun Darryl :appl:


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

So I take it we can expect a slew of DCC decoders on the for sale by member? Before you remove them, please do a default reset.


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

*default*

Not much of a problem as I just left default 3 on most of the decoders for I hardly ran more than one at a time also more than half of the engines were never run. Still that is good advise which someone else that could use later if they were moving decoders to a new home. Cheers


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

*DCC items will be looking for a new home*

Since I have decided to go with RailPro, I will be selling my MRC handheld wireless system and power supply including a hand held decoder aid. These have the original boxes too. All slightly used and I really mean slightly used. There will be about 12 or so decoders with half being with sound. Also some decoders still in their original packages. Lots of odds and ends included But here is the thing or two, must take everything, the whole lot, one price. No trades at all as I really do not need anything. The price is going to be very good as I will not need any DCC items at all so a bargain it will be. Price will include shipping by USPS Priority Mail. Insurance is on the buyer. PayPal is the method of payment. As soon as I get the last decoder out of the last engine, Ill post an ad here. Off hand it looks like close to $325 give or take will be the selling price and if no takers within a week or so after listing, off to eBay. Ask questions if interested. Cheers, Darryl in Oregon nodisasemble at yahoo dot com


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Post your MRC DCC gear in our For Sale by members
Forum. It's free and you can include photos but you
must post the selling prices and your policy for
payment and shipping.

Don


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

*Nothing for sale yet, just a heads up.*

I will post an ad when I am ready to sell. Darryl


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Very curious, have you started using the rail pro yet? How do you like it?


----------



## rdcfellow (Jan 10, 2014)

Mike

I went into RailPro lock stock and barrel or so to speak. Piling up the used decoders and other items like Frog juicers to sell on eBay someday. So much more fun with this new radio control system.

Look at this chat room for our comments. http://rpug.pdc.ca

Cheers, Darryl


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

I'll check it out, thanks for the link.


----------



## BruceY19 (Apr 12, 2019)

*N Scale*

I hope in not too distance future they have a N Scale system. Looks great


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You did notice that this thread is 2-1/2 years old, right?


----------



## BruceY19 (Apr 12, 2019)

No I hadn’t to be honest. It was JUST a comment. Maybe I’d be lucky if someone wrote back with info. If not, so be it. Not a snippy response FYI I have written to the manufacture and they emails me a rather nice email. GOOD DAY SIR



CTValleyRR said:


> You did notice that this thread is 2-1/2 years old, right?


----------

